# Lake Somerville State Park.



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Thinking of going to one of the two state parks on the lake. Will be me and the misses with the two kids. Son will have his kayak and be ready to hit the water. Looking for advice which of these two places would be best. My son is 8 so I would like some shoreline protection for him.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

i would stay at rocky creek park its owned by the cor of engineers. i would get campsite like 118-102 they call that the beach before its a flat and protected from the wind. Rocky creek at the moment is only first come first serve but i went this weekend and they had plenty of spots open. catfish were biting on cj punch bait in 3-6 ft of water.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

The wife and I stayed at Nails Creek State Park. We rented a coupe of kayaks and had a blast. A lot of deer and not much traffic. A pretty laid back park. Protected area for kayaks.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I like the camping at Birch creek the best, not as cleared out as the other parks. Others might be a better choice for you son and the kayak though.


----------

